# Most fun



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

What OHIO fish do each of you find to be the best fish for fly fishing?


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

bluegill and any other type of panfish.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i agree when i fly fished i usually fished for gills or crappies, but river smallies are giving em a run for there money


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lake Erie smallmouth. Get one better than 3# and hang on!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Of the fish I have caught on flies so far, I'd have to say river smallies. However, I intend to find out this year whether wipers or muskies are tougher still!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For me, the question becomes, what are my favorite fish for each wt rod I have?
For my 2 wt, its a bull bluegill that just hammered a foam spydra!
for my 3 wt, its a 12" Brown trout that just relized it made a mistake eating my dry fly!
For my 4 wt, it is a chunky river Rainbow that took either my nymph or dropper and is giving me all Im worth in the fast pocket water!
For my 5 wt, itsa torked off smallie that just ate my clouser or Sneaky Pete
For my 6 wt, its the long run of a fresh steelhead taken by swinging a streamer.
For my 7 wt, its the many carp that bulldog up and down the river bank after eating one of my crayfish 
For my 9 wt, its the powerful Coho and Chinook salmon that inhibit Michigans rivers and the flatheads I am targeting this year!

Salmonid.....is it spring yet??


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

flypilot33 said:


> What OHIO fish do each of you find to be the best fish for fly fishing?



.. I find if its a 2" chub or a 34" pellethead "steelhead"... or a 23" smallie its all the same to me the thrill... the outdoors giving back to resource!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> For me, the question becomes, what are my favorite fish for each wt rod I have?
> For my 2 wt, its a bull bluegill that just hammered a foam spydra!
> for my 3 wt, its a 12" Brown trout that just relized it made a mistake eating my dry fly!
> For my 4 wt, it is a chunky river Rainbow that took either my nymph or dropper and is giving me all Im worth in the fast pocket water!
> ...


 thats alot of fly fishing


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Liquid Soap, , I pretty much run that sequence every year at a minimum, and its still not enough time on the water. I complain because Im "down" to about 75 days a year fishing. Ahh where have the good ole days went when I used to get between 130-145 days back in my single days.
Now I just have to make every day count, Ive been out 13 times so far this year so Im kinda behind. I went today, going tomorrow and this Wednesday.

Salmonid


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

As Salmonid posted, it would be different species on the different weight rods. They all have their charm, and all are outstanding when the gear is matched to them. Seems like my rod that gets the most use is my bamboo for the trout & panfish...it's a whole different ballgame!
Mike


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Haven't fly fished much, bought my first fly rod last year though and caught about a 3 pound large mouth. you want to talk about fun!!!!!!!!! i have a lot fun bluegill fishing with it. when nothing else is happening you can always count on the blues to hit those flies.


----------

